# Graham & Gunn



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

One of our local upscale shops, James Davis, carries a brand called Graham & Gunn, which consists of blazers, sportcoats, and suits. The salesman mentioned they were made by Hart Schaffner Marx and were of the same quality as the HSM regular label items. I was in the market for a new navy blazer and this brand has one for $325. The next price point is a Burberry at $695. Can anyone tell me if this is a good buy and/or if the information given about Graham & Gunn sounds correct?


----------



## jsgoode (Nov 3, 2006)

The shop where I work in central MS carries Graham and Gunn. It is a fused garment (like Hart, who owns the label) and is actually rebranded Austin Reed for specialty stores. From my limited experience with them, they carry nice piece goods with an OK make. But, at that price point you aren't over paying.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Interesting. The navy blazer I am replacing is actually an Austin Reed from Dillards. I bought it in 2002 and it held up reasonably well. My biggest complaint is that the wool is too rough and not as smooth as most current fabrics. Would you consider Austin Reed to be near the same level as HSM regular label? Is it worth the price difference to buy a HSM blazer as opposed to a Graham & Gunn?


----------



## jsgoode (Nov 3, 2006)

If I were you, I'd come to Jackson and let me sell you a HSM Gold blazer! :icon_smile: If you can't make it down here, I'd still opt for the HSM Gold. While it is still fused, there are a few more bells and whistles that set it apart from Graham and Gunn as well as HSM Blue.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^ You are a gentleman


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

You must work at Great Scott. Ive heard very nice things about your store. I will be driving through Jackson on my way to Destin for vacation in a few weeks. I will probably purchase a blazer up here in Memphis, but perhaps I can grab a nice tie out of appreciation for your advice. :icon_smile:


----------



## jsgoode (Nov 3, 2006)

You hit the nail on the head! Please stop in any time you are in town. We always have a hot cup of coffee or a cold Coca Cola on the ready!


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

www.greatscott.net

Can I get p-nuts in my co-cola?


----------



## jsgoode (Nov 3, 2006)

HA-HA...go right ahead!
You found us on the web...unfortunately, I was not there on picture day, so I missed my website debut!


----------



## KenCPollock (Dec 20, 2003)

Strange, but 20-25 years ago Graham and Gunn was the seperate label that Hickey Freeman used for its natural shoulder line of clothing. Now, that line is sold under Hickey Freeman's own name and is called the Canterbury model.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

KenCPollock said:


> Strange, but 20-25 years ago Graham and Gunn was the seperate label that Hickey Freeman used for its natural shoulder line of clothing. Now, that line is sold under Hickey Freeman's own name and is called the Canterbury model.


Is Walter Morton extant?


----------

